# ASF baby pics! :D



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's some photos I just snapped for the heck of it. 

Some 1 and 3 day old babies. Almost all agouti, some Ruby eyed most are black. There were 2 argente but they culled one (or it died) and the other I am fostering on a mouse because I reeeeeally need another argente, so I can't afford for the other to die. :? 









Here is a pile of week and a half old babies. They are almost all agouti, some are very very dark agouti, and there is one little cinnamon stuck in there.  









Here is a photo of the cinnamon next to a standard agouti. Their size difference really isn't as bad as it looks in the picture! Lol! It's just a bad angle. They do NOT want to hold still. :roll:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute.

What kind of coat is that?  For us new to mice.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What kind of coat?
These are standard ASF pups with Piebald markings.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> Very cute.
> 
> What kind of coat is that?  For us new to mice.


These are a different species, called African Soft Fur (ASF) mice, multi-mammate mice, and natal rats (all the same species). Their standard coat is different from what "normal" mice have.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah ASF=multimammate, thought you had some dodgy gremlin mice going on in that first picture. No offense, the do look more appealing in the later photos


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

gremlin mice! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I really have no idea how they managed to get so many names. Anybody know?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

They are freaky lookin as babies...lol

I've never seen anything but regular agouti and argente (I have both)! I like the really dark ones


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The really dark ones will brown up as they get older. But they do have a nice rich colour!
I'm specifially keeping the nice dark ones for my agouti line, and taking out the nice reds for the soon to be formed cinnamon colony. 

Now that I have a good stock to pick from, I'm going to be cracking down on selection a lot more. I'm trying to split the normal ASFs up into 8 or so colonies all breeding towards a specific goal.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

That one on top of the pile in the first pic reminds me of the old man that lives up the street from me. :lol:


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

They are cuties! I've had several litters now and there is quite the variety when it comes to colors... mine go from a more cinnamon, light phase all the way down to dark, chocolate brown. It's agouti great?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The range of their agouti coloring is really interesting!
I'm trying to seperate tham into groups so I can have colonies that are specifically dark agouti, and one that is specifically cinnamon agouti.

I am not sure about the genetics behind ASF cinnamon, but I don't think it's the same as in mice and rats. In rats it's Agouti genes + chocolate genes, in ASFs I don't know that it is. . .


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Such cute little babies! I love how they develop their fur so quickly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes! They're born with it.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

they look like wierd little alien creatures when they're born with that random fuzz....


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol: 
I'm sure they think the same of you.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

they shouldn't think I'm little......  lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

we're all a little little even when we're big


----------

